#  Der kleine Patient >   Schwere Herpes-Erstinfektion medikamentfrei "ausheilen" lassen? >

## dbeutner

Hallo, 
meine Tochter (8) hat eine schwer verlaufende Herpes-Erstinfektion (Unterlippe komplett, Zahnfleisch komplett, Zunge, Mundinnenwände), die auch erst nach einer Woche diagnostiziert wurde (ganze eigenes Thema...). Sie hatte seit 3 Tagen nichts und weitere 2 Tage vorher kaum noch gegessen und wurde danach am Samstag in die Kinderklinik aufgenommen, vor allem wegen ihres inzwischen labilen Gesamtzustands (Dehydration). Durch Infusion geht es ihr insoweit stabiler. 
Nun meine Frage: Sie bekommt weder lokal (nur Lippe brächte allerdings auch wenig), vor allem aber auch oral keinerlei Herpesmedikation (Aciclovir). Laut Aussagen der Ärztin heute Morgen meiner Frau gegenüber würde das nur getan, wenn der Virus ins Blut übergehe. 
Soweit ich lesen kann - und ich habe einiges gelesen (und ich musste schon die Herpes-Diagnose stellen und mich zwei Ärzten ggü durchsetzen), wäre ein Übergehen des Virus ins Blut ("Herpes-Sepsis") gerade eine der Sachen, die bei einem solchen Verlauf es zu verhindern gilt. Daneben gibt es bisher (Krankheitsverlauf 7 Tage) keinerlei Verbesserung der lokalen Infektionen, maximal Stillstand, so dass man wohl von einem geschwächten Gesamtzustand ausgehen kann. Das Zahnfleisch ist hochgradig entzündet, eine Nahrungsaufnahme ist weiterhin nicht möglich (ist ja "akut nicht schlimm", da Infusion gegeben wird, aber Ziel ist es ja, davon weg zu kommen). Der offizielle Versuch besteht nun darin, über hochdosiertes Ibuprofen die Schmerzen im Mund so zu verringern, dass eine erste Nahrungsaufnahme klappt - allerdings bekommt sie Ibuprofen maximaldosiert seit sieben Tagen, allein schon wegen des hohen Fiebers (das allerdings ist zurückgegangen, Mo - Fr 39 Grad, Sa 38 Grad, seit gestern fieberfrei) - ohne Auswirkungen auf die Mundschmerzen. 
Die Begründung, Aciclovir nur bei einer Sepsis zu geben, erscheint mir gemessen am allgemeinen Sinn und Zweck "falsch", da eine Sepsis unter allen Umständen zu verhindern ist. Die potentiellen Nebenwirkungen des Aciclovir sind, soweit es nicht intravenös verabreicht wird (dort sind Kristallisationen an der Niere das potentielle Hauptproblem), extrem gering und "vernachlässigbar" (Kopfschmerzen - das alleine würde durch Ibuprofen gefedert). 
Andere Einschätzung? Bestätigung? 
Tausend Dank vorab,
der besorgte Vater 
PS: Alleine eine Reduktion der Länge des Krankenhausaufenthalts ist bei einem achtjährigen Kind in meinen Augen, unter Beachtung sowohl der psychischen Belastung des Kindes als auch der Belastungen der Eltern, ein sehr valides Ziel!?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
In den meisten Fällen von Herpes Simplex Infektionen ist eine Therapie mit Aciclovir nicht nötig.
Es liegt in dem Ermessen des Arztes ob er eine Aciclovir Therapie lokal für angebracht hält.
Eine "Sepsis" (gibt es eigentlich nur bei bakteriellen Infekten) durch eine Herpes Erstinfektion und bei
immunkompetenten Menschen ist extrem selten 
So wie du das Krankheitsbild deiner Tochter schilderst leidet sie an einer Stomatitis Aphthosa,
die wie auch der Lippenherpes durch Herpes Simplex Viren verursacht wird. 
Am wichtigsten ist es eine Dehydratation bei Kindern zu verhindern und Schmerzen zu lindern, 
was bei deiner Tochter ja durch Infusionen gemacht wird. 
Ich verschreibe den Kindern zusätzlich zu Ibuprofen noch Dynexan Mundgel.
Dieses enthält das Lokalanästhetikum Lidocain und betäubt die entzündete 
Mundschleimhaut. Die Kinder fangen meistens 10-20 Minuten nach dem ersten
Auftragen bereits wieder an zu Trinken. 
Wenn deine Tochter noch kein Mundgel bekommt, dann frag die behandelnden
Ärzte doch mal danach.  
Ich wünsche deiner Tochter gute Besserung 
Michael 
ps: Hab dein Thema mal in das Forum "Der kleine Patient" verschoben, da es dort besser passt.

----------

